# Dope and Dog's adventures!



## selbert (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello from the UK!

I have two naughty, adorable little buns: a buck called Dope and a doe called Dog and they are both around 5 months old.

I first saved Dog from the horrible compounds of a Petsathome store (I often go to see if the animals are okay/pick up dog treats for my brother), where she was thrown in with some very large and territorial bunnies (the staff told me they were 10-12 weeks PAH they looked no less than 6 months!). She was only around 8-10 weeks and was obviously being bullied, I couldn't help but get her out of there! She quickly crawled into my heart!





Mummy's princess!









And she sure loves going on long walks! 









After having Dog for a month or so I decided it was time to find a forever friend! Bunnies need buddies! 

That's where Dope came in! I keep an eye out on the RSPCA pages, and came into contact with a girl who lived very close to me. She had had an accidental litter and had found homes for all 7. However, a lady who took THREE of the babies kept on called her with distress, she couldn't look after them and admitted they were being abused in her care. She did the right thing and returned the buns, where I adopted Dope and helped to find forever homes for the other two. 

Dope, what a guy. He's the happiest, bounciest, cuddliest little mini lop! He loves walks, the cat that we've by chance adopted (he just comes round and chills with us!).










I loved him at first sight and oh boy did Dog! They fell head over fluffy-feet for each other! However, neither were fixed! They have to wait some time before they get to cuddle. I have a bunny room, in the middle is a 6ft x 4ft cage where one bunny lives and around the cage is where the other is free-roam! I made sure to swap them around, get used to smells and whatnot. I also gave them long walks so they definitely got enough exercise!





Now Dope was neutered last week, which stopped the pooping everywhere hurrah! But now Dog just wants to poop everywhere BUT the litter tray. 

I've just dropped Dog off at the vet (the most lovely and caring vet I think I've ever met! I'll have to post about that later) she sure loves him too (I think she has a crush! I hope Dope doesn't find out hehe!). But I had noticed there was a bald patch on her left side, I checked for mites and pinned it down to behavioural but mentioned it to the vet who assured me he would take a look under the micro-scope and we'd figure out what's going on!

So! Hopefully when dog returns from the vet she will settle in to a nice clean cage with freshly washed blankets and her favourite veggies! 
Then I hope to introduce them together for the first time after she's healed. I think they've already bonded pretty well through the cage, but I'd like to be careful and take it gradually and play it by ear mostly. 

This is my first blog and it was fun so far! Excited to tell more!
Also, if anyone has any tips, or opinions I'd love to know! I love this forum! 

:brown-bunny


----------



## selbert (Dec 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention: Dope and Dog are adorable together! They're so smitten with each other, they eat at the same time, sleep side by side, even poop at the same time! I can't wait for the cage to go so they can finally cuddle up together!


----------



## selbert (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh my heart stopped when I saw the vet had called back this early! I thought something terrible had happened!

Nothing to panic about though (phew) the vet had checked the bald patch under the microscope and mites it was! I relieved but also shocked, I always check and she was checked by the previous vet (when I first got her to make sure she was okay etc.) and nothing! I'm starting to suspect that Dope had mites from the previous woman who adopted him.

Anyway, she can't be spayed today because the mites could cause the wounds to become infected easily. So Dog and Dope won't be able to be together for quite some time now  possibly not before Christmas!

Will keep you updated on the mites recovery.


----------



## selbert (Dec 12, 2013)

Dog is making a healthy recovery from the mites, she seems much more comfortable now and it's only been a few days!

She has started waking me up (so she can be fed) in the funniest way! She hops onto the bed, onto my head and licks my nose! 

What an absolute cutie pie! She's started copying Dope's little wheeze when she gets excited now too! So when I get out of bed it's a harmony of grunts and wheezes! 

We're all packed up to leave to stay with my parents for a few weeks, they love it at my parents! My Mother has chickens and grows her own fodder like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Basic-Fodder-growing-system/
So the buns are VERY happy there! Plus more people to cuddle! 

My nephew and niece are very excited to see the bunnies again. My sister and her husband are too busy for pets, which is a shame because they are so good for children to learn how to care and look after animals. This is something that I feel is important for children to understand.

I'll be getting holiday photo's up soon! Excited for Christmas, family and food!


----------



## selbert (Dec 16, 2013)

Hopping around, the Christmas tree! Oh I do love the holidays!

What a week! Home for the festive fun and the buns couldn't be happier! Though they don't have any of the free-roam privileges they do back at home, but boy are they enjoying all the treats! We've discovered green beans, they're a new favourite! Plus living in the countryside means plenty of long walks through the paddy fields and nibbling on apples in the orchard. 

The new environment means that the mites are easier to control and the buns seem much more comfortable. However, we've had to separate them with a piece of MDF and they can't see each other! Poor things, I let them see each other a couple of times a day, I don't want them to forget they love each other! 

Some bad litter habits are causing a little problem with my parents as the entire house has just been decorated for my sisters wedding eek! Dope has been an angel and kept it all in one place, Dog however is the opposite. Her hormones kicked in at the wrong time! I also think the stress of the journey might have caused this, hopefully it will get better. Until then, constant cleaning, which is necessary anyway for the mites!

I'm hoping to have Dog back at the vets after the new year, for a second go at spaying her. Then hopefully Dope and Dog will be together! All snuggled up without that pesky cage in the way.

Dog did the most adorable thing last night! I gave her a piece of cardboard to play with and chew and she somehow pushed it outside the cage so she had pressed as much of her nose out of the bars, staring at it longingly. Cutie! 

Things will get exciting when the rest of the family start turning up, everyone is eager to cuddle my little bunaluns!


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 17, 2013)

Your bunnies are adorable and they sound so sweet.


----------



## selbert (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## selbert (Dec 26, 2013)

Hoping everyone (and everybun) had a wonderful Christmas and I and the buns wish you all a happy New Year!

Wow what a Christmas! The first in a LONG time where everyone was home! Including my family from America! We truly were blessed. Boy did everyone love Dog and Dope (though they have family names of Orelle and Dillon) and the buns sure enjoyed all the extra attention (and treats!).

We went craisin mad! Kale too! And new harnesses meant that Dog and Dope can go on walks together. The first time they were able to play properly together. I've never seen so many binkies! 

The rabbits also met the chickens for the first time, surprisingly they got on! The rabbits would dig and chickens gorged themselves on the bugs! Team work. I was quite surprised because the rabbits that we have fostered previously never got on with the chickens, my guess is my buns are just far too adorable!

Unfortunately we have been unable to have Dog neutered because of the holidays, but I'm hoping to book her in shortly so they will FINELY be able to be together! Plus I'll get to take her to our family vet, who can't wait to meet her!

I was so lucky and loved this year and received a camera! So I'll be posting MANY bunny pics ASAP. 

Much holiday love to all owners and bunnies on RO!

Selina

xxx


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2013)

They infuse craisins with pure, uncut bunny crack. True story. My girls fiend over the cherry (and bunny crack) infused ones the most - even more than pomegranate infused.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you too. Congrats on your new camera, that is awesome and I can't wait to see some pictures. I may have to go and get some craisins now to try with Stache.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 27, 2013)

selbert said:


> Hello from the UK!
> 
> I have two naughty, adorable little buns: a buck called Dope and a doe called Dog and they are both around 5 months old.
> 
> ...



They are both so cute and I can't imagine anyone in their right mind abusing bunnies.. or any other type of animal for that matter. I'm so glad you got them and saved them from all that drama and they look like they got lucky with a great Bunny Mom! I loved hearing about how they got along with the chicken! How cute. Did you get photos of them together? 

Keep us posted and I love the pics! They are sooo adorable!

Cheers
Vanessa


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2013)

Aubrisita said:


> I may have to go and get some craisins now to try with Stache.



Buy the crack (aka cherry) infused kind!


----------



## selbert (Jan 17, 2014)

Well we have had quite the end and start of a year! With the family round, my sisters wedding and a brisk move back to Sheffield we are pooped! 

Dog and Dope had such a fabulous time with my parents! They truly were spoilt rotten with a big house to binky around and big gardens for long walks! Though, they were sadly still not able to be together other than a few supervised sessions every now and then. These sessions didn't last too long as Dog was most unlady like! She tended to hump Dope! A quick biology lesson should be in order as she liked to go for the head. Anyway I nipped this behaviour in the butt, aggression and dominance are not necessary! Plus poor Dope, all he wanted was a cuddle!

After my sisters wedding (Which went swimmingly! Aided by the open bar and tequila!) we invited family and friends to join us for brunch and the rabbits were so thrilled! I was anxious, thinking that all these people would stress them and was prepared to take them to a friends house down the road where they could get some peace and quiet. But to my amazement, they loved the attention! So many children to play with and so many treats (behind my back I might add). Though I kept them in one room, and they were in the cage when it started getting too crowded. Can never be too safe!

Wedding over and time to leave, it was sad to say good bye to my family knowing I wouldn't see them for a few years at least. Especially my sister-in-law who was obsessed with the rabbits! They loved her too, we would take them on long walks together everyday! But we had to leave, my partner and I had a snowboarding holiday to jet off to!

Back in Sheffield the rabbits reclaimed what once was theirs and were happy to be back in familiar land. A friend of ours came to look after them, she's always had rabbits until recently so I was super confident that they were in the best hands possible! Man do they love their aunty Emily! Besides eating her mirror, they were well behaved bunnies! Though Dog was still up to her dominance tactics, I'm desperate to have her neutered now the mites are gone for sure, but the vets are completely booked up! Everyone gets a pet for Christmas these days. Which makes going through the paper and seeing all the abandoned animals from Christmas so sad. 

On my return from snowboarding (relatively injury free) I was pleased to find that after only 2 bonding sessions Dog stopped humping Dope's face! WAHOO! So they can FINALLY be together! She's booked into the vets for neutering AND their litter habits are both perfecto! Happy happy days!

What a fabulous start to the year! I hope everyone had the happiest of New Years and I'll post some pictures up as soon as I find the darned cable! My biggest suspect is Dope, he loves his wires...


----------



## selbert (Jan 17, 2014)

lovelops said:


> They are both so cute and I can't imagine anyone in their right mind abusing bunnies.. or any other type of animal for that matter. I'm so glad you got them and saved them from all that drama and they look like they got lucky with a great Bunny Mom! I loved hearing about how they got along with the chicken! How cute. Did you get photos of them together?
> 
> Keep us posted and I love the pics! They are sooo adorable!
> 
> ...



I can't begin the fathom why someone would want to abuse an animal but sadly it happens. Thank you so much, I try so hard to keep them happy! Oh they loved playing with the chickens the little munchkins! I did get some pictures I'll try get them up as soon as possible! I need to get a new cable, bunnies up to no good again!


----------



## selbert (Jan 17, 2014)

Imbrium said:


> They infuse craisins with pure, uncut bunny crack. True story. My girls fiend over the cherry (and bunny crack) infused ones the most - even more than pomegranate infused.



This is a scientific fact! It's the only explanation for the excited grunts as soon as the packet rumbles! Bunnies love crack


----------



## selbert (Jan 17, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Merry Christmas to you too. Congrats on your new camera, that is awesome and I can't wait to see some pictures. I may have to go and get some craisins now to try with Stache.



What did Stache think to the crack-I mean craisins? 

:brown-bunny


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

These two are so cute. So glad you found each other, doesn't matter where you starts, it's where you end up. Can't wait to see them together.

Don't have the crack craisins here but mine go mad for the normal ones. One rustle of the bag and they come running.


----------



## selbert (Jan 17, 2014)

Just worked out how to wirelessly transfer photo's! Technology these days! Here are some pictures courtesy of my new camera  





Dope loves flipping over his bowl!





Look I can play dead! 





Munch munch munch





Hello camera!





Bunny butts!





Kiss kiss...

More on the way!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

Cute pics, dog's ears are so cute lovely colour too but they are great together. Houdini loves flipping his bowlm I bought a nre one which is too heavy for his pellets but he's always flipping his salad plate. We have a game;he flips, I pick up, he flips etc. Yes guess who gives in first lol.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 17, 2014)

Aw, so cute! Yay for bunny pictures.  unfortunately, Stache never got to experience crasins. He suddenly got sick and crossed the bridge.


----------



## selbert (Jan 18, 2014)

Chrisdoc it's a game I'm determined to win! I'm on the hunt for something that will hold their bowls to try and stop the munchkins! 

Aubrisita I am so sorry to hear about your loss! It's like losing a family member  Condolences.


----------



## selbert (Jan 27, 2014)

January has been a busy busy month! 

My partner (Patrick) was offered a job in Singapore building a new station so we spent a long weekend with his family and he flew yesterday. It was a very sad and emotional day, even the buns seemed a little sad. Though they were just cheeky munchkins when we were away, we couldn't take the buns with us as Patrick's parents have a young dog and an old cat that would be a serious threat to them. (Cookie the dog would just want to play, but her play would be the buns death!) 

So a friend moved in for the weekend and looked after them. Boy were they naughty! I say "they" I really mean, Dog. So as soon as I left she decided she was the queen bee now and pooped absolutely EVERYWHERE! Then she peed on my bed! This behaviour is unheard of, she knows that the bed is off limits! She then continued to be a destructive little teenager doing as she pleased! (also humping Dope's head AGAIN, I thought she was over that!) 

I told my friend to keep Dog in the cage and separate Dope, he shouldn't be punished because I knew that he wouldn't have done any of this. He's more of a destruction through eating sort of guy. This had Dog written a llll over it!
On my return, her behaviour was back to normal and she knew she'd done wrong too! She spent the day sulking, unhappy to have lost her top place in the hierarchy I suppose! 

Well I can't tolerate this behaviour anymore, so I booked Dog in for the vet immediately and she went in this morning. So hopefully, fingers crossed, everything will go swimmingly and we will have two binkying bunnies in no time!

I felt bad for leaving them for a holiday AND a weekend so I treated them/spoilt them rotten! A new extra large chew tunnel, some new toys, lots of card board boxes to start making a castle, treats, chewy things and lots of green beans and kale! We have some VERY happy bunnies! 

More pictures on the way! Though my favourite has to be, so far, the one of dope completely passed out! He such a cute sleeper!

Bunny love!

:brownbunny


----------



## selbert (Feb 1, 2014)

So I took dog to the vets on Monday for de-sexing, I was a little nervous after I dropped her off when I realised that it's a much bigger operation than a castration. It didn't help that when I rung up to ask what time to pick her up, and the nurse kept of referring to her as a HE. I was thinking, "Woah I bet the vet thought this was the easiest castration EVER!" haha.

All worries aside, everything went perfectly well with the procedure. After, however, the vet informed me that she hadn't been eating pellets or hay. They had in fact been syringe feeding her and gave me the rest of the packet and a new syringe to use if she wasn't eating later. This panicked me so much as Dog has never had any problems like this and before, when she was put under but then they couldn't perform the operation, she was fine and eating well. 
All worries ceased when I got home and she went straight for her food bowl and then spent a good 15 minutes downing half of her water bottle! PHEW! 
She has made a perfect recovery, the wound is healing nicely and she doesn't even seem to notice it's there.

I think the happiest out of this situation has to be Dope, oh he sure missed her when she was away! I spent the entire day with him, we had so many cuddles and naps! But every now and then he would get up, and look in all of Dogs favourite hide out places, just in case she had been hiding. It was adorable!
Now they are such a pair, always plotting, always up to mischief! Playing pranks on the cat too now, they love hiding his food bowl hehe naughties! Luckily we have the laziest cat in the world and just sort of looks at you confused until it's returned (and topped up with more food). 

I thought I would treat the buns, after being away so much and then the trips to the vets, they deserved it! So I made a bunny city for them! I'm sure people have seen kitty city (if not I recommend a youtube of it!) so I thought we could do better, cheaper and more edible than that! I went to Tescos and asked for the cardboard boxes they normally throw out, wahoo I got so many! That with a few edible tunnels (only £4 for the extra large ones wow that's cheap!) and a few shelves, plastic boxes (can't eat it all!) hey presto! We have our selves a lot of fun! Sure it takes up a lot of space, but I don't need it, especially since Patrick (my partner) has just moved to Singapore. Plus they have been binkying all over the place! Worth the added effort to get to my drawers hehe. 

So happy to say that Dog has completely stopped pooping in her favourite places, so she is much less territorial now. Though I'm still searching/making something to hold down their food bowls as they BOTH love making a mess with their food! 

We also have a new favourite treat! Banana chips! Not quite as grunt invoking as craisins but they sure love to chomp them up! Every time I run out of a bag of treats, I go to the dried fruit section and do a lucky dip! So far, they've loved everything! 

I don't know if people are into Snapchat, but I'm addicted to sending long stories filled with bunny rabbits! I'm sure my friends will tire soon, but I just love showing everyone how adorable and cheeky they are! 

Here's some more pictures of the munchkins!

















Quick play dead! When sheez gone we can eats her shooz!









Part of the bunny city we made! Lots of edible tunnels and hide-outs!









Still finding something to hold their bowls down!





Hope everyone and everybun is well and enjoying the Chinese New Year! Year of the horse!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 1, 2014)

Love those dead bunny flops  Glad to hear Dog is recovering well from surgery


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2014)

Great to hear Dog has recovered so quickly. So many cute photos, great flops lol. I bought the bowl I have from Wilkos, it's a double one and really heavy, by Naturals. You could try that.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2014)

Just realised I have a pic of it here


----------



## selbert (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh Dope is the funniest when he flops! I feel like checking his pulse! That's so funny that you post that Chrisdoc, I have literally just bought that exact bowl today! You've got a dashing model there, what a cutie!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2014)

What a coincidence, I'd tried quite a few with Houdini and this is the first one he can't move yet lol. Not often he poses, he's always on the move


----------



## selbert (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh I know what you mean, taking pictures of Dog is near to impossible at times. My family describe her as, "a bunny on crack" haha she's crazy! So glad to hear that, it's a nightmare spending so much time picking up pellets. I swear they do a poop in the middle of the pile of pellets on purpose because they're so good with the litter now, such munchkins enjoying watching me pick up their poop!


----------



## selbert (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't you hate it when you right everything out and for some reason the page decides to refresh? Grr!

So yesterday I had a very LONG day at work, yes on a Sunday! So for the first time the buns were left to themselves, boy do I regret not having my lunch at home or not asking someone to look after them for a few hours, but I didn't expect to be out the whole day! 

This one has Dope's name all over it: I stupidly, accidentally, left their 15lb bag of litter out. The bag was made out of paper *face palm* so naturally the little critter ate the entire bottom of the bag! Furthermore, the bag was by the bed so (I assume by now they worked as a pair) they then decided to spread the litter allllll under the bed! 

This one had Dog's name all over it: clever little thing managed to push one of the boxes from bunny city next to my desk, jumped onto the box and then onto the desk! Then decided to do a little spring cleaning on my desk and threw everything off! Including a whole tub of cotton buds! Thankfully they weren't interested in eating them! They were, however, interested in demolishing the last of the house plants (I only buy plants that I know a safe for rabbits to eat because you just KNOW they will somehow get to it). The desk is the only part of the room that wasn't "bunny proofed" so now bunny city is half the size it was to prevent more desk activities and the desk is pretty much bare now, apart from a few picture frames which I plan on nailing up soon!

So I came home to quite a mess and those faces looking up at me that we all know too well the, "Me? Oh no, I wouldn't dream of doing anything like this! Look how cute and fluffy I am!" so I just can't get mad at those two little munchkins! 
I don't see this as their fault at all either, I see it as my fault. I definitely should have nipped home or asked someone to check in on them. Hopefully I won't have to be away for such a long time in the future! 

To make up for my naughtiness, I'm taking them out on a super long and special walk where I have planted a pot of coriander for them to snack on! They love this because they get to eat and then dig where I planted! 

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh you learnt the hard way like most of us. Glad there wasn't any serious damage. If I leave the litter out when I'm cleaning, Houdini usually starts to nibble it and it ends up all over the floor. I've learnt never to leave boxes next to anything that leads to something they may feel like exploring. I once put their carrier inside the enclosure next to the wall. Bandy managed to jump up on the shelf betweenthe living room and kitchen and I managed to rescue him as the fall would have been over 4ft. He scared me to death lol. Lesson learned, never trust a sneaky bun


----------



## selbert (Feb 4, 2014)

Never EVER trust those little fury faces! I was shocked because I left the box in the corner of the room and they managed to drag it to the other side! Lesson certainly learnt, boxes with that height will only go in the cage! That would have scared me to death too! Good job you caught him!

Started to notice Dope shaking his head and scratching his ears, not often just every now and then, going to keep on top of this in case it's an infection. I checked his ears and they look fine, incredibly soft hehe. I also noticed him sneeze a few times yesterday, again not enough to cause concern. Preparing for a vet trip though.
Dog is fine, no discomfort or sneezing. 

Nothing else to add really, normal naughty bunnies. They insisted on getting me up before 8am today, they know the drill! Then Dog refused to let Dope sleep, every time he flopped she would head butt him haha! She's such a munchkin! 

All the best,
Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## selbert (Feb 20, 2014)

Well it's been a while so I thought I'd post again.

Can't really say much has happened but I've got some good pictures to post! We've had a bit of a change around in bunny city, I'm starting to mix it up once a week and the buns have loved having new places to explore!

However, due to Dog being SUCH a naughty bun they are no longer free-roam bunny rabbits which makes me rather sad. I just can't leave them on their own though, every time I leave she pees on something. It's very strange behaviour because it's always in a different place, so nothing territorial. Anyway I've stuck to vinegar for cleaning and supervised free time, which isn't so bad I suppose I'm out of the house for a very short time so they're seldom locked up for long! Plus their cage is rather roomy so I don't feel _so_ bad. 

Now the weather is picking up in England we've had some lovely sunny days! I have these huge victorian windows and love the fresh air so I used an unused bit of their cage to put against the window so I can have it open for the rabbits and there is no harm of them hopping out or a predator climbing in! They've loved the sunshine, they've been sunbathing in it! I also put a shelf by the window for Dog because she loves sitting up high and looking out the window it's so cute!

Dope has been malting like crazy! Every day is spent hoovering up the tho layer of his fur that is EVERYWHERE. Not too great for my allergies, but nothing I can't medicate haha!

They've been getting quieter in the evenings and mornings, I'm rather scared: they must be plotting!













Banana time!













This has to be my favourite of Dope so far!









My friends on Facebook have come up with some smashing captions for this one!





Close rabbitanemo bay! Was a good one haha!

Well I think that about sums up what's happened in bunny city lately! Hope everyone's enjoying the last of winter! Daffodils are coming through which means spring is here! There's a roundabout (huuuge one) where my parents live and every year it is littered with baby rabbits! I can't wait! It's really interesting because it's turned into a bit of a tradition for everyone to bring veggies for them! 

All the best and much bunny love!

Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## selbert (Feb 20, 2014)

You can only do 10 images at a time so here's another two!


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh my, Dope and Dog are gorgeous! Love the pics.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 20, 2014)

THey are just so cute. I love the pics where they´re lying together, I just love a relaxed bunny tail, they always look so much bigger that when they´re racing about. They both have such cutey faces and lovely colouring. You use the same boxes as me, I don´t just shop at Amazon for their good buys, their boxes are great as well. 

Looked through loads of your pics, you have some really good ones. I love the bunny butt leaving the box, great tail. 

Where are you in the UK, I´ve just posted that it´s National Hug a bunny day over there so don´t forget to spoil them and lots of cuddles lol.


----------



## selbert (Feb 23, 2014)

They are such cuties! I think Amazon makes a fortune out of bunny owners after those boxes! They're perfect! I've started buying hay and other supplies now just to get the super big boxes to add to bunny city! Soon it will be too big for the room haha!

I absolutely love Dog's markings, they're identical to my old family cats, who passed away a long time ago. It was the reason she caught my eye, just had to save her! And Dope's fluffy white belly!

I live in Sheffield, England I missed hug a bunny day! Though I am almost certain I gave them lots of cuddles and they're spoilt rotten haha  

I love your avatar with the flowers, your buns look beautiful against them! Do you have three angels? I've been thinking about adopting a third and I'm curious as to how much more work it is, how hard it is to bond three and whatnot. 

All my best,

Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2014)

I live in Spain but buy their food on Amazon as it still works out cheaper for the good quality pellets and I also end up buying other bits and pieces as I have to pay the postage anyway. Mine love the excel food cubes, Houdini spends a fair well throwing it all over the place while he eats it. 

You have two really lovely buns. I am originally from Leeds, how small is this world. 

I have three completely different personalities but sometimes they´re angels and sometimes they´re real little devils but they´re my little devils lol. 

The two smaller buns I had from the beginning and have had a few issues with their bond over the time I´ve had them. I´ve been back to the UK a few times and a friend looks after them but they don´t get free range and every time I get back, they have to make up for time lost and do it by scuffling and nipping which lasts about 5 days before they get back to normal. My two white ones live together and Houdini, my little smartie lives on his own. I am seriously thinking about getting them all in one enclosure before I go away again as it would make things much easier and they´d have more space but I was waiting a little while after I got back from my last trip to get them back to some kind of normality. It´s not easy bonding three, there are quite a few people on here who have done it, Imbrium is doing it at the moment and has a couple of really good videos on her blog. It´s deciding on the right one to bring into the group so maybe visit a few local rescues who have single buns looking for a home and see how it goes. There are quite a few in Leeds which I see on facebook, Camp Nibble is one of them. 

Keep the pics coming, I love seeing them. :thanks:


----------



## selbert (Feb 24, 2014)

You live in Spain? Wow I bet that's nice (and warm) compared to England! Yeah those angels love to make as much mess for us as possible! You're from Leeds?! It sure is a small world! 

I have a similar problem when I go to visit my parents for a weekend, sometime I take the rabbits with me, sometimes it isn't feasible so I have a friend that stays with them and they're always scuffling and nipping for a day or two. They also get moody with me for leaving them! I think my friend has a bit more of a no nonsense attitude than me haha 

Oh cool, I might message her asking whether it is realistic for me as Dog and Dope are the first pair I've bonded; I usually adopt an already bonded pair. I think I've been rather lucky though because these two are perfect for each other! 

I've been going to a few shelters and helping out with the cleaning and whatnot, sneakily keeping my eye out for a bun that will fit into our family. Dog is still really dominant and territorial, not in an aggressive way though, so I need another bun that will be quite submissive and lately there have only been bonded pairs and really territorial buns. I'm constantly looking though haha  

I've finally found my camera lead, though it's a little nibbled, so I expect to have more pictures soon! My friends think I should become an animal photographer with the amount of pictures (and snapchats) I take haha 

:brownbunny


----------



## selbert (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh dear, whilst bunny city was thoroughly enjoyed: they nibbled the entire bottom off it! And someone did a wee in there, my guess is Dope as bunny city was his favourite! So I threw it out because it was smelly and now we have the opportunity to build a new one! Better get ordering some new stuff from Amazon hehe 

I've also found a new favourite mix of greens as a lunch treat, I call it banana salad. It's kale, green beans, teeny tiny bit of carrot and some banana on top! It's definitely a new favourite for the buns and maybe for me too, I had a taste (quality assurance, had to be done hehe) and I have to say the banana goes well in a salad!

Other than that I can't really think of anything new. Pictures are sure to follow, having laptop troubles :/ the closest shop is too far away so I'm trying to fix it myself (not going well).

Hope all is well with every one and every bun 

Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha mine eat through their bunny boxes as well. Had to change Houdini's dig box yesterday as he has eaten most of it and peed in the bottom so it was getting smelly. Has a new one now, it's bigger and he is one happy bun. 

Weather here is mild right now around 20 degrees C and it's hardly rained in the winter unlike over there. 

Hope you find a good fit as a third bun. I think that having three personalities is a challenge but I love seeing them all together. 

Yes, more photos are a must. Everyone's buns are soooo cute


----------



## PaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

You're buns are too cute! I wouldn't even be able to begin to choose a favorite going on color. I love grey buns with the white bellies but the other is so striking.

Isn't it amazing how much time one can spend with boxes once you love some bunnies?


----------



## selbert (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh my nephew and niece are still trying to decide who is cuter! I think they're both my favourite for very different reasons haha 

The weather in England has been surprisingly pleasant! Though I doubt it will last long!

Still on the look out for the third addition to the family, but we can't rush these things! 

Pictures as promised! I have quite a lot this time round haha


----------



## selbert (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## selbert (Mar 6, 2014)

Bunny love!

Selina
xx
:brownbunny


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh my, what adorable pictures! They both look so soft and plush...I just want to squish them!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

Loving them both. I agree you just want to give them a cuddle, I do love bunny butts lol.


----------



## selbert (Mar 7, 2014)

They sure are soft! And malting like crazy! At least the room is always clean with all the hoovering though, and they love being brushed so happy all around  

I'm starting to experiment with their lunch time greens now, getting really adventurous! 

We started off with simple, one item greens such as spinach, rocket, parsley. New stuff should always be introduced gradually, which is hard when they go crazy for it and you have two very excited grunting buns climbing up your legs for more!

Then we started to mix it up a little bit, adding a few little trees of broccoli to the leafy greens.

Now we've got a few favourite salads! The number one favourite is baby spinach leaves, a tiny bit of carrot (the ends that I don't use when cooking), parsley, tiny bit of banana (sometimes I use banana chips for a crunch) and a few craisins on top if they've been especially good!

Making these lunch specials is great because it's improved my own eating as well! I'm walking around the supermarket looking for lots of healthy greens and veg, trying things I wouldn't normally to justify buying something pricey for them hehe 

It is very easy to get a little carried away when buying things for the buns because you can see how much they love and appreciate it! Though Dog is getting very big now, it might be best to lay off the banana and craisins for a while. She isn't fat, just very big for a Holland lop! She's bigger than Dope and he's a mini, a big mini lop as well!

Bunny love!
Selina
:brownbunny
xx


----------

